# Reflex Test



## Maniac (Jun 21, 2011)

I was taking a reflex tester and I wanted to see how I compare to cubers.
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/catch33.html

My PB is 29 seconds. I'd like to know who can beat me.
Good luck!


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 21, 2011)

about 40 in third time. boring. xP 
BTW, you can utilise lookahead on this.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 21, 2011)

NaeosPsy said:


> about 40 in third time. boring. xP
> BTW, you can utilise lookahead on this.


 
I was just about to say that. Look-ahead is quite fun 
I've been getting 30s.


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2011)

Kinda borring. Did it like 5 times and got a 39 before it really started to annoy me.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 21, 2011)

That's not a reflex test. This is.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

28 seconds *****


lol that was easy

EDIT: got another 28 my next try

EDIT2: 26


----------



## Maniac (Jun 21, 2011)

@Kirjava: Its a different kind of reflex test. Both messure how quickely your reflexes are.

Congradulations uberCuber!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 21, 2011)

Well technically the cube (and pretty much every flash game) would be a 'reflex test' in that case, but what I posted I would consider to fit the definition more suitably.

Measuring reaction times is more meaningful when it's for individual actions imo.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL with penpointer on thinkpad X60...


----------



## Maniac (Jun 21, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Well technically the cube (and pretty much every flash game) would be a 'reflex test' in that case, but what I posted I would consider to fit the definition more suitably.
> 
> Measuring reaction times is more meaningful when it's for individual actions imo.


 
Yeah, I guess you're right.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

After going away from it for awhile, I came back and got 23.

Okay I'm done now. Who wants to beat this?

EDIT: I lied about being done. Just got 21 seconds.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 21, 2011)

So is this why I suck at F2L? After a dozen or so attempts at this, my record is 42 :-(


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2011)

(46), 42, 36, 43, (30), 40, 41, 31, 32, 38, 39, 34, 34 = 41 average of 12

Want sub 40.

edit: carnt be bothered


----------



## Alex13809 (Jun 22, 2011)

the catch33 is frustrating to do with a touch pad...


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 22, 2011)

Alex13809 said:


> the catch33 is frustrating to do with a touch pad...


 
I got my 21 seconds with a touch pad.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like to see a video of someone fast.


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2011)

33 after 7 or 8 goes. Bored now.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 22, 2011)

First attempt got 54, second got 34 then third and final attempt I got 22 and pleased with the fact that I'm not going to beat that again ever.


----------



## Matt (Jun 22, 2011)

I got 61, 37, then 29 on Catch 33. Satisfying enough... on the raw reaction test with the dot Kirjava posted, I'm struggling to get sub-0.25 though >.<


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 22, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I'd like to see a video of someone fast.


 
Sorry, I don't have a camera, and my computer is too old and slow to support use of screen-recording program (trust me, I've tried )


----------



## Maniac (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't have a camera either. Sorry Stefan.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 22, 2011)

I want sub 35
Here I goes...

EDIT
34 34 41 ,43, 49 I give up.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 22, 2011)

Matt said:


> I got 61, 37, then 29 on Catch 33. Satisfying enough... on the raw reaction test with the dot Kirjava posted,* I'm struggling to get sub-0.25 though* >.<


 
SAME! I got a 0.254 average on my second try. It's definitely not easy.

EDIT: 0.245 now.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 22, 2011)

First try, 41. Second, 31. Third, 23. This is getting less than exciting.

The actual reflex test I got 0.216 average on first try. 0.205 second try.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 22, 2011)

For the first game I tried 3 times and con't get under 50 seconds. (This is probably because I suck at look ahead)
But for the second game I got a 2.12 ao5 with a 1.35 single.

EDIT: .2 second a05 with a .077 single.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 22, 2011)

88s aww right


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 22, 2011)

Reflex means nothing lol. Feliks has average reflex.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

31 first time, with a trackpad not a mouse!

EDIT: 24
EDIT: 22... this gets easier every time you play
EDIT: 21, must stop playing this

EDIT: the other game:
0.183
0.201
0.173
0.162
0.141
Average = 0.172
also trackpad, not too bad


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 22, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> 31 first time, with a trackpad not a mouse!
> 
> EDIT: 24
> EDIT: 22... this gets easier every time you play
> ...



HA HA

0.135
0.21
0.048
0.22
0.211 = 0.164 

The third one I just clicked and hoped that the red circle will turn yellow at that moment.


----------



## peterbone (Jun 22, 2011)

Reflex is a bit of a myth. All humans have about the same reflex speed. The only difference is the ability to look-ahead and anticipate using other cues, which can be learnt. All you can probably say is that smaller people may have faster reflexes as their neural connections are shorter. Small animals such as flies have very fast reflexes compared to humans.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> HA HA
> 
> 0.135
> 0.21
> ...


 
nice, but id like to see you beat 21 on the first game =P


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 22, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> nice, but id like to see you beat 21 on the first game =P


I got sub 65 LOL!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> I got sub 65 LOL!


 
BAD... =P


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 22, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> BAD... =P


I only tried it once and thought this game was boring.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> I only tried it once and thought this game was boring.


 
I was bored to begin with so i did it a few times and just kept getting faster

this should be in the older post but 
EDIT: 20 seconds on the first game and 0.156 on the second =)


----------

